# Advanced Rotary Engine



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mazda is at work on its next-generation rotary powerplant: the direct injection 16X, a 1,600 cc (800 cc x 2) engine with a new trochoid chamber shape aimed at further improving thermal efficiency and boosting torque at all engine speeds.

With the next-generation RENESIS, Mazda has changed the cocoon shape of the trochoid rotor housing. This marks a further evolution of the basic structure of the engine which began with an early period of over seven years spent researching the optimum trochoid shape, from the introduction of the first 10A (491cc x 2) in 1967, followed by the 13A (655cc x 2), 12A (573cc x 2) and the current 13B (654cc x 2).

This shape change is brought about by reducing the rotor housing width and housing thickness while increasing the trochoid outline, resulting in a displacement increase to 800 cc x 2. But despite this dimensional increase, Mazda was able to keep the engine itself essentially as compact and lightweight as the current RENESIS.

As for its specific shape, increasing the trochoid radius and eccentricity and reducing rotor housing width achieved a longer stroke, thereby shrinking the combustion chamber aspect ratio. Due to this modification, the surface area-to-volume ratio of the combustion chamber decreases, enabling a reduction in cooling losses.

Also, since the very tight space in the combustion chamber is reduced, flame growth is promoted and the engine exhibits faster combustion and better fuel economy. As well as improving fuel economy, Mazda is simultaneously pursuing higher torque at all engine speeds.

The next-generation RENESIS is the first gasoline rotary engine developed to use direct fuel injection. The system inherits the basic design concept of the hydrogen rotary engine, injecting gasoline in a high-pressure spray during the intake cycle, promoting atomization and vaporization of fuel and the formation of a stable air-fuel mixture.

The latent heat of fuel vaporization lowers the temperature of the air-fuel mixture, thus raising the engine's charging efficiency. At the same time, it reduces fuel adhesion to the chamber wall, which has been a problem of the conventional port injection system, while promoting a more homogeneous air-fuel mixture. This in turn leads to substantially improved thermal efficiency and increased torque, and Mazda is actively researching further improvements in efficiency.

In developing the new engine, Mazda engineers have dramatically improved both power output and environmental efficiency. They have also contributed to further increases in fuel-economy and driving performance by lightening the vehicle weight.

http://rotarynews.com/node/view/949

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2007/10/mazda-developin.html#more


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Potential Racecar Application for the new 1.6-liter Mazda Rotary.

http://www.diasio.com/d962rtext.html

http://www.diasio.com/d962rext.html

http://www.diasio.com/rengine.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rotary Engine vs. Superbike Engine

http://www.diasio.com/d962rcomp.html

http://www.diasio.com/d962rconcept.html


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

be advised that they're using the current 1.3L Renesis engine and those engine output numbers are excessive

I have one of the highest output stock block Renesis engines out there (222 hp/145 ft-lbs @ rear wheels on Cobb Tuning's Mustang dyno compared to 170/130 on a factory stock RX-8) and those numbers are laughable


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> be advised that they're using the current 1.3L Renesis engine and those engine output numbers are excessive
> 
> I have one of the highest output stock block Renesis engines out there (222 hp/145 ft-lbs @ rear wheels on Cobb Tuning's Mustang dyno compared to 170/130 on a factory stock RX-8) and those numbers are laughable


Racing engines are different from production engines.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rotary Engine with forced induction

http://www.pettitracing.com/rx8/index_turbo.htm

http://www.mazdatrix.com/8forcedinduction.htm

http://www.dnamotorsport.com/ProCharger/RX-8_Kit/RX-8.htm


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MCSL said:


> Racing engines are different from production engines.


it's not a racing engine nor is the Renesis like any previous Mazda rotary engine, you can't just port it and slap on headers/intake like before, doesn't work that way anymore


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

16X Renesis Engine

http://news.windingroad.com/car-buying/japan-report-mazda’s-16x-renesis/


----------



## BMW.Nick (Jun 16, 2006)

Give me a nice ported 13B with a single turbo in an FC anyday!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

will you feel the same when you're watching your sickly grandkids gasping for air?


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Boy, when will Mazda ever give up on this?

My buddy had a latest generation RX-7, and while it handled great, there was NO TORQUE.

and to top it off, these engines ALWAYS eat oil, my buddy wound up lemon lawing two of them, they just consume and consume, always need to top it off, they get terrible gas mileage, etc. I just don't see the upside.

I owned a last gen and it was horrible, the motor was a joke.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

We heard these promises before and the RX8 did not satisfy. I understand the need to be different and these engines sure are. We'll see what they can do. Mazda needs a true FD RX7 successor.

My buddy used to race a 2nd Gen RX7 (fully stripped out, stand-alone engine management, pure trailer queen). The sounds that motor made, uncorked, were just obnoxious. Rotary harmonics are just not happy sounds!


----------



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

pilotman said:


> Boy, when will Mazda ever give up on this?
> 
> My buddy had a latest generation RX-7, and while it handled great, there was NO TORQUE.
> 
> and to top it off, these engines ALWAYS eat oil, my buddy wound up lemon lawing two of them, they just consume and consume, always need to top it off, they get terrible gas mileage, etc. I just don't see the upside.


You know that rotary engine use oil by design right? they need it to lubricate the rotor, think two-stroke.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

jcg said:


> You know that rotary engine use oil by design right? they need it to lubricate the rotor, think two-stroke.


I know that, I should have clarified.

They consume way too much oil, the current gen rx-9 is a joke, always need to top off, very problematic and well documented.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

3-Rotor RX-8 won 2008 Daytona 24-hours GT race.

http://www.speedsourceinc.com/index.cfm?template=mazdacars&section=mazda

http://www.mazdamotorsports.com/pages/news/daytona_win_2008.html

http://www.mazdamotorsports.com/pages/news/speed_tv_videos.html


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

pilotman said:


> I know that, I should have clarified.
> 
> They consume way too much oil, the current gen rx-9 is a joke, always need to top off, very problematic and well documented.


Yea ok buddy, tell me the next time you see an rx-9 on the road, id really like to see it.

The 16X won't be in a production car for another 2 years, at which time i hope mazda puts in an rx-7, rx-9, rx-whatever.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

RX-7 Drag Car

¼-mile: 6.97 s @ 197 mph


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

MCSL said:


> 3-Rotor RX-8 won 2008 Daytona 24-hours GT race.
> 
> http://www.speedsourceinc.com/index.cfm?template=mazdacars&section=mazda
> 
> ...


Wasn't that because the Porsches were having problems?

Will the Furai be at Sebring?


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

pilotman said:


> Boy, when will Mazda ever give up on this?
> 
> My buddy had a latest generation RX-7, and while it handled great, *there was NO TORQUE*.


Umm you know the 3rd generation RX-7 RS produced more torque than your X3, and any E46 besides the M3. With the sequential turbo charge system this car would go head to head with a Dodge Viper (and did in C&D review in 2002).

The RX-7 is quite simply one of the Top 3 Japanese Import Cars when it comes to Performance alongside the Supra, and Skyline.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Wasn't that because the Porsches were having problems?
> 
> Will the Furai be at Sebring?


There were a lot of Porsches at Daytona.

The Furai is a show car. It is not legal to race the Furai in ALMS.


----------

